# Pure breed or not?? Opinions wanted !



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello I am currently looking at getting a German Sheperd Puppy, I came across this one, but not sure if it a pure breed or not. The lady that owns the puppy states that she does not have papers but promises that it is pure. I am new to german shepherd 's and I am not a 100% on this, so any help would be great ! :blush:


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

It's hard to tell when they are that young but if you are looking for a purebred GSD, I would suggest finding a good breeder that can help you find exactly what you're looking for. Otherwise, there are a lot of great rescues out there that need homes... Where did you find this puppy?


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

sashadog said:


> It's hard to tell when they are that young but if you are looking for a purebred GSD, I would suggest finding a good breeder that can help you find exactly what you're looking for. Otherwise, there are a lot of great rescues out there that need homes... Where did you find this puppy?


 
this is a rescue puppy, thats why she does not have the papers. She is 10 weeks


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hard to say for sure, she looks it for the most part. You won't be posting wondering if her ears will ever come up! Cute!


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Hard to say for sure, she looks it for the most part. You won't be posting wondering if her ears will ever come up! Cute!


 
we will not sure until we go look at her but just wanted a heads up before we go. We hoping that she is.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

If the puppy is coming from a rescue or being rehomed for free, then I'd go for it she could quite possibly be pure. If the person is selling the puppy I would find a reputable rescue or breeder.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She looks PB but hard to say for sure so young. She's adorable! I'd say go for it.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

devinh said:


> this is a rescue puppy, thats why she does not have the papers. She is 10 weeks


If the puppy comes from a reputable rescue, and you don't care about potentially having the puppy grow up to look less like a purebred, then go for it.

If you answered an ad on Craigslist or the newspaper and the person who now owns the puppy says something about "rescuing from a breeder who wasn't the best" or "rescuing from a friend/neighbor/family member who couldn't/wouldn't take care of it properly" then take everything they say with a grain of salt. 

I knew of a situation last Christmas where a pregnant GSD was surrendered to the shelter. A litter of seven was whelped and eventually placed in foster care. Out of the litter, there were two puppies that had traditional black and tan markings. The rest were obviously mixed with some other breeds. Pups are speutered and put up for adoption. They all get adopted quickly. Three weeks later, I run into someone with one of the black and tan puppies. Still wearing the unique collar it went to the adopter in, with the temporary ID tag still attached. This owner had answered an ad on Craigslist posted by the original adopter, who gave some song and dance about this "purebred puppy" and her sister who bought the puppy from a breeder, but didn't feed it. No papers, because she "rescued" it and the clueless new owner paid $400 for a puppy that had cost the original adopter $125. Although it is possible that the two traditional puppies were purebred, the original adopter was scamming the folks who purchased the puppy from her.
Sheilah


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

I ended up not going to look at the puppy, I have been looking for a good breeder and I went to see one today and put a deposit down on a litter today. I really want a pure bred GSD with good bloodlines. So for me its worth the extra money.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

sit said:


> I knew of a situation last Christmas where a pregnant GSD was surrendered to the shelter. A litter of seven was whelped and eventually placed in foster care. Out of the litter, there were two puppies that had traditional black and tan markings. The rest were obviously mixed with some other breeds. Pups are speutered and put up for adoption. They all get adopted quickly. Three weeks later, I run into someone with one of the black and tan puppies. Still wearing the unique collar it went to the adopter in, with the temporary ID tag still attached. This owner had answered an ad on Craigslist posted by the original adopter, who gave some song and dance about this "purebred puppy" and her sister who bought the puppy from a breeder, but didn't feed it. No papers, because she "rescued" it and the clueless new owner paid $400 for a puppy that had cost the original adopter $125. Although it is possible that the two traditional puppies were purebred, the original adopter was scamming the folks who purchased the puppy from her.
> Sheilah


I knew this couple that came and lived in the boarding house I managed. They gave me this song and dance about being rescuers too and not being able to pass a dog in need of help. I said they could foster. They ended up purchasing puppies off craigslist to resell. Would claim the puppies or dogs had been neglected, but they always neglected their dogs, and then asked for double what they paid for the dog in the first place.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The best dog ive known was a a supposed gsd/dobe mutt.


----------



## JeanMinto (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah even I will suggest you the same,find good breed.And the puppy you found out,which breed is it?


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

She looks pure to me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

